# Colt Gunsite.



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

I found this and had to buy it....















:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is really nice there Larry. Be sure and give us a range report on it when you get a chance. Hard to beat them Colts. Good luck.

Best Baldy


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sweet looking lady you got there.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That gun was on my short list of 1911s to acquire before I went to the Dark Side. Very nice!


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will give a detailed report when I get a chance to shoot it.....:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice! :smt023


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

js said:


> Nice! :smt023


Thanks.....:smt023


----------

